# East Mids February TTOC Meet - ???



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo all

With the second Tuesday falling on the 14th we need to change to another night really, or change to a Sunday for a longer cruise out, or we could have a Sunday and an evening meet also. I'm quite happy with either way, any suggestions?

I would have said Sunday 17th for a longer cruise out and food, possibly meeting at the retail park for 11am and then a 1-2 hour cruise and then end at a pub.

For the evening meet we could have chosen the third Thursday which is the 21st and had the normal 7:30pm meeting at the retail park and then work out somewhere to eat.

Or we could do both if some people can't make either one so people don't miss out. I'm happy to arrange both if we want to.

Thoughts?


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Wow your fast out the blocks this month Nick 

If it's a Sunday might be nice if our better half came, last meet was a great night. So a Sunday drive sounds great if the weather is OK! The pub we normally go to have one the other side of Loughborough, that's nice, very nice.

Or a "normal" night out on the 3rd Thursday is fine by me. I eat anything :roll: 

Now some news  
Luke put on his break one cold Monday morning 21st Jan on his way to work only 300 yards from our house and....black Ice. He did not go round the corner, he went straight on, front light wing hit the wall then his car came round and back end hit a pole. He was only doing around 25 but it's made a mess.
It's at Graham's as we speak and he is looking at around 2.5K to put right....poor lad [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
He is only 1 year of being able to get no claims protection ouch..
Have a look


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow! Sorry to see this. How's Luke taken it?
Good news is Graham will make it perfect 

Meet / cruise, I'm with Dave as to when/where.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Not well John, he asked for no claim protection when he got his TT ins but they said he needs 1 more year. So he is paying for it out of his pocket. 
As long as he can pull that back quarter out it's as above but if not add £600 for part +VAT+ fitting so could be another 1k, so figure's crossed he can pull it out, the problem he says is it's double skinned.
He is missing he TT badly and I've explain how to drive on Icy roads, bit late now I know but to be fair he was going slow, O well we all live and learn.
He is taking it on the chin.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi dave

Just seen the photos.
Wow sorry to hear Luke bad news, glad he's ok. 
Hope he gets it sorted very soon, it's a nice tt.

See you guys at the next meet.

Phil


----------



## dtsdesignz (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi Fellas!

I will be making the next meet which ever way it goes.

Sorry to hear about Lukes car, I can quite literally feel his pain! I must admit I've had a few twitchy moments since getting mine back! Roll on the summer.

See you all soon.

Dan


----------



## Marky TT (Feb 12, 2013)

Lincoln meet sometime perhaps?

My friend at Lincoln VW Specialists has booked Blyton Racetrack near Gainsborough for an open day out in the not too distant , June I think, and you can use the track for £100. Track has recently been redone and resurfaced so should be good.

He will no doubt be offering discounted REVO remaps too!

Just an idea!


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Hi all

Hope your all well, seems like ages! Feel for Luke, I know its his baby but can it be made safe for now so he can drive her without going through the ins. Might be worth it in the long run :?

I cant do Sunday as Elaine is on call, but would be able to do a tues, or thurs.

steve


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Shall we just say next Thursday night as normal?

Luke has his car back sort of !!!, long story..better to tell you all when we meet....

Phil, can you help fix lukes LED's they fited his old stip back in but he gets a fault, side light for that side, I know nothing about stuff like that. I don't even have any tools :roll:


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi dave

Glad he got is car back, yes mate if I can help I will see you at the next meet.
Pm me if you want me to look at it sooner

Cheers

Phil


----------



## dtsdesignz (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi guys, are we meeting today? Or have we sorted another date?

Dan


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Nothing is sorted Dan, Nick's never got back to the post!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Sorry, there's been a lot going on this week.

Let's say this coming Thursday as usual then 7:30pm at the retail park.

Suggestions for food? Either type of food and I'll think what's around, or somewhere definite to try?


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Just got a new McD's in Langers ;-)


----------



## dtsdesignz (Dec 6, 2011)

Nem said:


> Sorry, there's been a lot going on this week.
> 
> Let's say this coming Thursday as usual then 7:30pm at the retail park.
> 
> Suggestions for food? Either type of food and I'll think what's around, or somewhere definite to try?


I've got a meeting in Nottingham late that afternoon, I'll have to give Nick a buzz once I'm done to meet up with you all.

See y'all Thursday.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

jgp-tt said:


> Just got a new McD's in Langers ;-)


Donuts in the car park (the sugar kind )


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Donuts round ASDA roundabout :-o


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

So, any preference on food choices, it's tomorrow night and I've got to book somewhere if there's a good number of us...


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Ok, I'll start...
1. Would love a curry.
2. Could go back to The Carnarvon, as we get quite a good service & food is good.
3. What about good old fish & chips?

McD's & KFC in Langers is out as not a big enough car park.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Don't mind food wise.

Luke now cannot not make it due to GF, so no sweet Phil on side light.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Curry sounds good or we have not had a chines for a fare while,


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

hhhmm chinese sounds yummy.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

What about a Frankie and bennies? Apparently Paul's never been to one so could be a good idea for something different...


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm up for F&B


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

F&B sounds great.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Sounds like we have a plan then.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Sorry I did not make the meet tonight.
I burnt my arm at work on Tuesday and needed to go to the hospital tonight.
Hope you all had a good night and i hope to be at the next one

Regards

Phil


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

No worries mate, just hope you're ok?

Made the effort and posted up the next meet thread already!


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Hi Phil, get well soon mate, cya at the next one.

Right then time to look though these forums :wink:


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Hope you get better soon & look forward to seeing next time Phil.

What do ya mean look through the forum, something happened Dave?

Another great night Nick, well done!


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I think so John , some alcoholic ex football player throwing his toys about. Hopefully will sober up and get of his soap box and get a life? 
:wink:
I just voted quietly with not fuss and ranting like most adults do.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Thank you for the kind words also my arm will heel in time

So will now be looking forward to the next meet

Thanks again

Phil


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Sounds a bad burn Phil,  
Cya at he next one.


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Hope your watch is ok Phil? :-o


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi dave / John

It did hurt a bit but in my game and with hot plastics these things happen now and again.
As for my watch that was safe at home, don't where one at work so very lucky.

Hope you guys are all well and follow on the summer 

Cheers.

Phil


----------

